# snakes in basement



## chrisasst (May 27, 2012)

ok, I have a very loose stone / dirt foundation. So I am probably sure my very damp  crawl space / basement has some snakes crawling around. I personally have never seem them down there.  UNTIL this morning, I was mowing and this very small black snake scurried into the stones where my crawl space is.  I really am not to scared of snakes if they are outside.  My wife is terrified of them.  I don't like them if they are in my house however..  How do I get them to stay out?


----------



## Jack Straw (May 27, 2012)

I would move.


----------



## chrisasst (May 27, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I would move.


 
Done...calling Realtor Tuesday


----------



## seige101 (May 27, 2012)

Kill it with fire and nuke it from orbit the only way to be sure.

In all seriousness if you wanna keep them out you will need to seal off the holes. Cement and touch and foam and lots of elbow grease will seal them up nicely.


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2012)

My mom hated snakes. And my sister loved and was curious about all animals great and small. I will never forget when she finally succeeded in catching a black racer. It was long, maybe 5 ft? My sister stashed it in the basement, which is where the laundry also happened to be. Mom came down to collect the laundry and found it coiled on top of the dryer. Then all hell broke loose. You could hear her scream from up on the 2nd floor.

My sister ended up having to do a lot of laundry that month.


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 28, 2012)

run forest RUNNNNN! i hate snakes... not sure what the heck you do to combat them other then sealing stuff up?


----------



## lukem (May 28, 2012)

Buy a mongoose.


----------



## gpcollen1 (May 28, 2012)

Get rid of all the snake food...like mice and other


----------



## Sisu (May 28, 2012)

I would get Samuel L. Jackson to take care of business....


----------



## chrisasst (May 29, 2012)

doug crane said:


> run forest RUNNNNN! i hate snakes... not sure what the heck you do to combat them other then sealing stuff up?


 
I was going to try and seal the foundation a little this summer, but if I do that now, if the creatures are under there, where would they go then?  up into the living space??  ughh


----------



## firebroad (May 29, 2012)

Here is a link to a trap.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kHVD6pZ4QpxN0Ttlg&sig2=EaP5pIS8Aa0KJIKT6DmFtA


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (May 30, 2012)

Love the snakes. They eat much nastier critters.


----------



## firebroad (May 30, 2012)

Weird tolkienish figure said:


> Love the snakes. They eat much nastier critters.


Same here, just don't want to find one keeping warm in bed with me, or surprising me in my underwear drawer.
Also appreciate spiders and bats.  Spiders are welcome inside, bats are not.


----------



## save$ (May 30, 2012)

Here in Maine, there are no poisonous snakes, so I try to leave them alone because they do more good than harm.  But they make me very uneasy when I see them.  Hate to see them eating the friendly toads my garden.  There are several snake repellents on the market.  They work by confusing the snake so they go off to someplace else.  http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=K6HGT6zQH8vH6AG0q_WLBg&ved=0CIMBEPICMAE


----------



## firefighterjake (May 31, 2012)

Not a big fan of snakes, but as Save$ said . . . no poisonous snakes here in Maine so snakes and me . . . we have a pact . . . they don't surprise me by hiding under things or suddenly slithering under my feet and stay out of my house . . . and in return I don't kill them. So far, this pact has worked out pretty well.


----------



## btuser (May 31, 2012)

Forget you saw it.  As long as your floor is sealed off they won't get inside.  However, I do recall a time when I had something eating the mice out of my traps.  It turns out I had a long-tailed weasel making the rounds in my house.  I was downstairs in the basement when I heard a'russlin in the corner and figured it was a mouse, but it just kept coming out of the wall!  It was about 2' long and thin like a sausage.  It just looked at me, wondering what I was going to do.  I picked up something to throw at it and it must've known my aim was horrible because it didn't even flinch.  I went after it and it just lazily went back up into the wall. 

Then I told my wife about it.

Don't do what I did.  Forget...........Forget......


----------



## Weird tolkienish figure (May 31, 2012)

Bat... snakes... house centipedes...

Bring 'em on. They all eat nasties!

We freak out when we see a bat but not a  mosquito, but which one bothers us the most?

I'm even thinking of buying/making a bat house. Maybe putting lots of stuff for garters to hide in would work too.


----------



## save$ (May 31, 2012)

Weird tolkienish figure said:


> Bat... snakes... house centipedes...
> 
> Bring 'em on. They all eat nasties!
> 
> ...



I bought a bat house, then read the instruction on how to place it.  So the bat house remains stored away in the garage!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (May 31, 2012)

chrisasst said:


> ok, I have a very loose stone / dirt foundation. So I am probably sure my very damp crawl space / basement has some snakes crawling around. I personally have never seem them down there. UNTIL this morning, I was mowing and this very small black snake scurried into the stones where my crawl space is. I really am not to scared of snakes if they are outside. My wife is terrified of them. I don't like them if they are in my house however.. How do I get them to stay out?


 I would go with the spray foam as well. it has great insulation value as well
i dont know I just like the stuff!


----------



## osagebow (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't waste your money on snake "repellent".if the food and cover is there, they will be. Kill all the mice and go nuts with the spray foam. Good luck!


----------



## basod (Jun 7, 2012)

All the snake repellants on the market are napalthalene - moth balls but in pelletized form.
I toss a few around the base of my new wood piles and under tables in my shop.
As noted above if there is a food source and cover snakes will be there.  I had to remove a 6' rat snake scaling straight up the side of the  garage last week, I think he already got a couple of the chicks chirping in the nest above. 
If you seal them in the heavy duty sticky glue traps are good at snagging them and preventing escape.


----------

